# Another day....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

what ever happened to your big shipment of fish? did you ever get it?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

phantoms said:


> what ever happened to your big shipment of fish? did you ever get it?


airport fuckd up or somthin. fish died


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

goldlake said:


> what ever happened to your big shipment of fish? did you ever get it?


airport fuckd up or somthin. fish died
[/quote]
sure


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Waldron don't call anybody a lier... Air Canada even said they were at fault... We are still waiting on the Claim.... Will not know for another few months....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

D


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

now edit your post should have just Pmed me....


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

bummer man. did they ever explain why they took your shipment off the plane in peru in the first place? did you eventually get your shipment and found they were all dead at the airport?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice vid i love that savanah i got a snake today


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

What type?


----------

